
Patreon CEO discusses content policy and Lauren Southern - renegadesensei
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmcK6GvgVPs
======
renegadesensei
I respect him for coming out and addressing this. There have been a lot of
right-wingers accusing Patreon of bias but the policy as described seems
pretty fair. Patreon could end up getting sued if someone commits a serious
crime using money raised on their platform. It makes sense for them to have
standards in this regard. The devil really is in the details of enforcement.

